# Post your Nizmo K9 Supply gear, here!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Just wanted to see who all has collars from Nizmo's K9 Supply. Post up your dogs in their collars! And what you like the best about them. I totally love the quality, price and fast shipping from Nizmo. And that they are comfortable on my dog, some other collars I had made her neck red but not this one!

Helena in her 2 inch double ply nylon with hot pink stripe.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Look at that gorgeous girl!  It looks good on her!

Whit just has his 2 inch red collar from Stillwater, but I'm probably going to order something up from Nizmo as well. They look super nice, everyone says they are great quality and I'd feel good helping a fellow GP member


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree with you Megan Nizmo's supply has superior quality, fast shipping, and they do seem to be more comfortable for the dogs. Dosia never gets chafed neck anymore. I really like the way they're put together too. I've had some collars in the past come apart and the D rings actually rip out. Good thing we weren't around other dogs. Any who here's some of Dosia sporting the 4ply black and green.

Photo taken by Holly american_pit13



















Tough enough for dragging chains









They even look great with your favorite hoodie :woof:









Dosia says, "I'm so happy I ordered from Nizmo's K9 Supply"


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Fast shipping, great quality,they look good, and they seem comfortable on them. Besides, Trev is awesome to work with.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics of Dosia! And Mach 0 that color looks great on your bully!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have to take pictures of my other dogs, I cannot find my camera cable! arggggg
Here is general rocking a 4" 2ply seatbelt collar..... LMAO watch out he is a chain breaker! I think that collar weighs more than he does and when I put it on to take a picture he wouldn't walk with it! lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

As soon as I can get a 1.5 all pink and 1.5 all Pacific blue I am ordering!!


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

I just need the $$$! I really want to get Lo a matching WP harness and collar this summer though...I'm psyched about it.

p.s. I think Dosia is practicing for a Nizmos commercial!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko loves his collar. Flexible so it doesn't rub him raw.



















It was strong enough to hold him back when we went camping and there were some off leash dogs.



















Trevor does amazing work. I brag about him all the time. 
We got several compliments while on the trails and I was happy to say Nizmos K9 supply is where you can get your own.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Loke-a-doke said:


> I just need the $$$! I really want to get Lo a matching WP harness and collar this summer though...I'm psyched about it.
> 
> p.s. I think Dosia is practicing for a Nizmos commercial!


Oh he totally is


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Excellent quality collars and even better prices  VERY fast shipping!

*1.5 inch black and purple*


















*2 inch pink and black*


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sadie said:


> As soon as I can get a 1.5 all pink and 1.5 all Pacific blue I am ordering!!


Shoot Trevor a pm. He says he has a lot more colors coming! I bet you all can work something out.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for all the kind comments everyone. we appreciate everyone's support a whole lot.
we try to provide you the best service possible a long with the best products. so i hope im living up to the expectations you have when you go with our collars.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I really love the look of the new blue over black collar you posted on fb! Good work


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

^ thank you! there up for grabs for $12.50 now


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

always looking for customers to put on the happy tails page too


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Well money is a little tight for me right now, but I'm definitely going to pick up some goodies for Whitman from you Nizmo


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks buddy. your support is much appreciated


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Back to the top


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

WTF MACH You sole my color combo! HMPH! lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> WTF MACH You sole my color combo! HMPH! lol


Do you have them already?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

alright stupid computer did an update and cut me off, I love Trev's stuff, is durable and awesome looking, shipping is super fast and Trev is just great to work with. THese collars are great for bulldogs 

Here is Orion, (who now lives with my ex) in his 2" 4ply black collar - 

















And here is my nieces bully, Gage in his 2" black with 1" silver stripe - 

















I have put an order in for a collar for Odie when I get the collar I will post pics up here


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Bullet and I love his new Nizmo collar and leash! Awesome quality, and shipping is included even to Alaska, which is practically unheard of. Thanks Trev, I'll be putting your name out all around Kodiak!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Miss V in Hot Pink. 










Styling in Pacfic Blue










Showing her sunny side in Yellow.

My sister also has 3 collars for her lab and my son has one for his boy River. Can you guess I really LOVE Trevors work.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh man... I gotta get matching Collars for my dogs. Cause... ya know... You can't really put ID tags on the harnesses... right? That's what I'm telling the hubby anyway, lol. Ooo, and a matching Lead... lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I haven't gotten collars yet, but I got 6 great leashes that I use every where!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL Holly loves her leashes so much she wears them as necklaces....hahaha. I wish someone had gotten a picture of that.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

love nizmo's collars


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

those harnesses are pretty nice , been looking at them on FB I like.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting everyone 
Stay tuned on our Facebook page for our "daily deals" also.
We should be having a few new products out shortly


----------

